# Little Endian zu Big Endian?



## yunses (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich müsste eine Adresse von Little Endian zu Big Endian konvetieren. Ich habe schon etwas gegoogelt, nur wirklich viel hat es mir nicht gebracht.

z.B. 

Little Endian: 50D5E644
Big Endian: 44E6D550

Ich arbeite mit Visual C++ 6.0

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## engelmarkus (7. Dezember 2008)

Schau dir mal diese drei Funktionen an, die sollten was für dich sein: 

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=292902


----------



## sheel (7. Dezember 2008)

int x=/*Adresse*/;
x=((x&0xFF000000)>>24)+((x&0x000000FF)<<24)+((x&0x00FF0000)>>8)+((x&0x0000FF00)<<8);
Hoffe dass ich mich nicht vertan habe

Gruß


----------



## yunses (8. Dezember 2008)

Super, danke euch beiden. Ich werde es mir heute noch oder morgen anschauen, sonst meld ich mich nochmal


----------

